# zamzows dog food?



## vlandu (May 9, 2008)

has anyone ever tried zamzows dog food. a friend reccomended it, but i know nothing about dog food. it looks pretty good, but i really dont know what to look for. any help would be appreciated.

here is the link

http://www.zamzows.com/Pet/Dogs/Grandma_Z_s_Dog_Foods/


thanks
dave


----------



## Kibblelady (May 6, 2008)

Looks very good IMO. I would give it a test run myself. Where is it available?

Cherri


----------



## vlandu (May 9, 2008)

they have retail stores in the boise area and its also available online. i am going to order some and give it a try. my friend raves about it.

thanks for your help

dave


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

I would try something that most people in the forum reccomend like Canidae ALS. This zamzows seems like an ok food. It has alot of grains on the top 5 so it does not have a high meat source. What i like is that it has fruits and vegies.

I feed my dogs Canidae ALS.


----------



## Lyka_01 (May 10, 2008)

looks good...probably I will try this zamzows dog food...since I'm feeding my dogs a homemade dog food I try this one for change...


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks okay. 
The only thing I would bring up is that fat is the fourth ingredient - research has shown a fat in the top four ingredients of a dry food can be a factor that increases the risk of bloat in large breed dogs (Perdue University).

Also, I notice that there is a fish meal in the food, but can't find a statement from the manufacturer stating that they use ethoxyquin-free protein sources. Ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative commonly added to fish ingredients and is banned from human foods due to the belief that it is carcinogenic. 

Drops 2 cents into jar.


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

its ok. lots of grains though. i would rather see more meats in this food. plus what BoxMeIn said as well


----------

